
Ways ZFS Can Make Postgres an Even Better Database - okket
https://blog.2ndquadrant.com/pg-phriday-postgres-zfs/
======
craigkerstiens
We’ve done a decent bit of testing with ZFS on Linux. And every time we’ve
observed it as unstable in production. We saw great performance gains as well,
but under several real world workloads it repeatedly crashed. Some of this was
as of about 9 months ago so it’s unclear if they’ve fixed some of the bugs...
but generally I’d say proceed with caution.

